

Sun to change ticker symbol again — now will be called OOPS. - bdfh42
http://realdanlyons.com/blog/2008/10/21/sun-to-change-ticker-symbol-again-now-will-be-called-oops/

======
patrickg-zill
They keep buying companies and hoping for "synergy". StorageTek you can
excuse, since the real purchase was the patent protection it got them from
NetApp and others. MySQL makes little to no sense from my perspective.

Sun, my advice is to put all your "wood" behind three arrows: Solaris OS, Java
programming language and tools, Sun hardware (SPARC and x64). Forget
everything else no matter how tempting.

------
biohacker42
The most interesting bit of information in the article is the firm belief that
the economy tanking is good for Sun.

This was a big meme during .COM 1.0 because IT helps you save money, and your
top worry during down times is saving money, hence:

Recession == IT boom!

Obviously good times are also an IT boom!

IT BOOM for ever!

------
chubbard
If the main link isn't working try this one:

[http://realdanlyons.com/blog/2008/10/21/sun-to-change-
ticker...](http://realdanlyons.com/blog/2008/10/21/sun-to-change-ticker-
symbol-again-now-will-be-called-oops/)

------
Dilpil
Can someone explain to me how Sun even makes any money at all?

~~~
metatronscube
Our company almost exclusively buys Sun hardware to run our services...and we
pay them an absolute fortune for it as well.

~~~
ced
They are also very entrenched in numeric computing. Sun Sparcs and all. The
transition to Linux is very very slow.

